
Naranya Murthy, of Infosys, Seems to Have Missed the Point About Capitalism - Brajeshwar
https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2017/08/16/naranya-murthy-of-infosys-seems-to-have-missed-the-point-about-capitalism/#62ddb859778b
======
wadkar
The name is "Narayana" and not "Naranya". The article title gets it wrong, the
actual article gets it wrong multiple times. The only place where they got it
right was when they were quoting (copy pasting) him:

"Infosys co-founder N R Narayana Murthy on Tuesday pitched for top executives,
including CEOs, and other practicing austerity for scaling up their companies
growth"

And for the first time in my life, I witnessed the horror that is forbes.com
without adblock :oO

If you can't get the name of the person about whom you have decided to write
an entire article right, why should the audience even consider reading it?

------
sidcool
What he probably means is pay less and get more work done.

